# Eclipse - Projekt verschieben



## Guest (12. Jan 2009)

Ich habe momentan einen Ordner c:\workspaces

Darin befindet sich ein Ordner ".metadata" und "myfirstproject"

Nun würde ich gerne den Ordner ".metadata" in den Ordner "myfirstproject" verschieben, da dieser ja zu diesem Projekt gehört und ich in c:\workspaces gerne weitere Projekte erzeugen will.

Doch leider findet Eclipse beim erneuten Starten die Codedateien nicht mehr.

Wie macht man sowas richtig?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jan 2009)

> da dieser ja zu diesem Projekt gehört 

was veranlasst dich zu dieser Annahme?
hätte ich zwar spontan auch gedacht, sehe aber in meinem Workspace auch nur 1x .metadata + .settings in allen Projekten, in älterer Eclipse-Version .project,
also nicht verschieben


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2009)

Naja, jedes Projekt hat ja seine eigenen Plugins, CVS- oder SVN-Verbindungen, usw.
Also fände ich einen eigenen .metadata Ordner für jedes Projekt schon sinnvoll.

Das gleiche Problem besteht ja, wenn man c:\workspaces z.B. nach d:\workspaces verschiebt.


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2009)

Moin,



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie macht man sowas richtig?



leg einfach ein neuen Workspace an


```
..../Projekte/Workspace1
..../Projekte/Workspace2
```

oder


```
..../Projekte/1.Semester
..../Projekte/2.Semester
```

Ein Projekt ist ein Workspace und besteht aus vielen verschieden Unterprojekten (Programme, etc.)

hand, mogel


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass mein Projekt schon ziemlich umfangreich ist, und ich wollte vermeiden wieder alle libraries neu importieren und alle packages neu erzeugen zu müssen.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jan 2009)

und das wäre nicht nötig, wenn du ein neues Projekt im gleichen Workspace erstellst?


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2009)

Sorry, war mein Fehler.


----------

